# Need Vinyl Sign



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a vinyl sign made. I have a piece of metal I want to put it on. PM if you do this kind of work.

Thanks


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey man check with fisheye2002 jason he does vinyl graphics.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

What size metal is it my machine has some limmitations?


----------

